# Tuscarawas River question



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, I will be coming from Columbus and would like to check out the Tuscarawas River. Can someone tell me the whereabouts to where I should launch from? Thanks.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Not to put him out there but tcba1987 is very knowledgeable of the tusc.


----------



## jigabass (May 1, 2008)

You could use the ramp in tuskey just off 36 turn at the y tavern the boat ramp is just acrossed the bridge on the left you can fish down river to were the olded bridge embutment is dont go farther than that as for up stream you can go for a ways.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

If you're coming from Columbus check out the Newcomerstown stretch that runs beside 36. Any thing south of New Phila should be the best for smallies.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

well first we need to know what hes fishin for.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Well in the daytime, I will throw small spinners and try to catch about everything. Ill get some minnows and do some bobber fishing as well.

If I know there wallaye/saugeyes, I will throw out xraps etc....


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

what type of boat? canoe, kayak or jon boat? anything bigger and you might have some problems.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Its a 17 foot Sea Nymph with a 50hp.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

not tring to still the thread or get off of subject but does anyone know of any public accses points in the newcomerstown area for bank fishing?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

jfarkas said:


> Its a 17 foot Sea Nymph with a 50hp.


would NOT put that in the tusc any where i know of!!!! the tusc is REAL shallow!!!! the only place is here in dover but the ramp is private!!!! dover ski club and the area you can ski is very small!!!!! get a canoe!!!


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Too big for anything I've seen also...


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

I've seen a guy in Newcomerstown with a center console type boat with atleast a 25 hp on it just flying up and down the river with a bunch of fishing rods. I don't know who that guy is but he has balls of steel to be running full out like that in the Tusc. I stick to paddle power 99% of the time.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

jfarkas said:


> Its a 17 foot Sea Nymph with a 50hp.


too big for the tusc as others have said.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

ah thanks for all the info. The guy that told me to go there knows what boat I have. I dont think hes been there ina looooong time though.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

used to be the dover ski club would let you put in at there ramp, with a donation asked for, used it a couple of times. I have 17 ft. fisher dominator with a 25 on it. I took it all the way to Dover dam. I have CMC tilt and trim which I had to raise up all the way and get on the trolling motor to get over a few shallow spots, especially around 416. Anyhow, it can be done, just put on a used prop, you still hit alot of things up in there. it's been about 4 years since I have been up there, but I am sure you can still do it. Just don't go down stream full tilt, there is a low head dam there. But do check out the super deep hole on the west side of the river by the bridge. :B


----------



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

how deep is that super deep hole?


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

now you are testing my memory, I think around 20' . it used to come up shallow real quick ( sorta like a shoal ) on the east side of it. but that may have changed by now. I am sure the depth of that hole is still there though


----------

